#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-19
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> where can I get svg of UW logo?
<jussi> nigelb: you arent allowed to have it, sorry :P
 * nigelb glares at jussi 
<elky> nigelbabu, on the /Resources page
<nigelbabu> elky, thank you :)
<nigelbabu> elky, remember that video idea I had.
<nigelbabu> I might just go with it :)
<nigelbabu> (if I figure out how to work with kdenlive)
<elky> Uh oh :P
<elky> The poster seems to have worked well. I'm not sure about the video though.
<elky> As in, I'm having trouble understanding what the video will be of
<nigelbabu> well, I'm having trouble with understanding that as well
<nigelbabu> just playing around for now.  Nothing definite
<elky> Hehe
<elky> I'm glad you're equally confused then
<akgraner> confusion equality :-)
<nigelbabu> basically its a learning experiment to see how much of kdenlive I can get used to.
<nigelbabu> If good enough, it would be a nice skill to know
<akgraner> hey I was asked yesterday if it is ok that boys be in the pic - - one community person has 2 daughters and one son and it is hard to exclude him -- I said I thought it would be ok as long as the girls are the ones in front of and using the computer, but would get some clarification on that?  Thoughts
<elky> akgraner, yeah, so long as the primary subject is the girl
<elky> akgraner, even having parents in it with the girl is fine, so long as the girl is actively engaging in the activity
<elky> IMHO anyway
<IdleOne> agree with elky
<akgraner> that's what I thought as well
<IdleOne> boys/parents/grandparents/dog/cat as long as the girl is the one playing, using ubuntu
<akgraner> but did not want to just say that without running past folks
<elky> akgraner, sure no problem. Maybe a FAQ wiki page is warranted
<akgraner> elky, I am thinking it is
<IdleOne> awesome pic would be the entire family running ubuntu laptops next to each other with the young girl in the center :)
<akgraner> I got asked who can be in the pic?
<akgraner> who is the computer for the photographer or the child
<elky> The computer is for the family, really
<elky> how they distribute it is entirely up to them. Hopefully though they use it to encourage the darling
<akgraner> and clarification on the CC licenses
<akgraner> so those are the ones I have gotten so far - not sure what anyone else has been asked though
<elky> get those few up and blog about it and see what others ask
<elky> crowdsourced confusion!
<IdleOne> have a nice day folks
<akgraner> :-)
<elky> Wow, we have 4 translations going now!
<pleia2> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/ubuntu-women-world-play-day-competition.html
<pleia2> :)
<nigelbabu> pleia2, w00t w00t
<nigelbabu> the poster became a hit.  yaay elky :)
<pleia2> yeah, and the "easy steps" wiki page is really great
<nigelbabu> yep.  I loved it :)
<Aiween> hi
<AlanBell> hi Aiween
<czajkowski> I'm going for EMEA and if anyone would like to leave a comment on my wiki that would be great https://wiki.ubuntu.com/czajkowski#Testimonials%20for%20EMEA%20Regional%20Membership%20Board
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-20
<akgraner> maco - very cool  - http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/Blogs/ROSE-Blog-Rikki-s-Open-Source-Exchange/Motivation-and-Open-Source
<nhandler> Cool. I saw the video, didn't see the article
<akgraner> and Rikki blogged about World Play Day last week as well  - http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/Blogs/ROSE-Blog-Rikki-s-Open-Source-Exchange/Ubuntu-Women-Announce-World-Play-Day-Competition
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> etali: thank you for the kind comment on the wiki
<nigelb> czajkowski, its ossbarcamp right?
<nigelb> the events that you were organizing on saturday?
<czajkowski> nigelb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/czajkowski#Testimonials%20for%20EMEA%20Regional%20Membership%20Board
<czajkowski> nigelb: I'm going for EMEA and etali left a nice comment
<nigelb> czajkowski, I'm in the processing of reviewing my testimonial :D
<AlanBell> nigelb: it was ossbarcamp
<AlanBell> czajkowski: you might drop a hint in -uk
<nigelb> AlanBell, thank you :)
<czajkowski> hmm why didnt ossbarcamo highlight
<czajkowski> odd
<czajkowski> *ossbarcamp
<AlanBell> oggcamp
<nigelb> czajkowski, you have one more :) (I wanted to write today morning, but I was getting late, hence the delay)
<czajkowski> Thank you
<czajkowski> AlanBell: ahh that works
<AlanBell> nigelb: broken linkie
<nigelb> AlanBell, it was from above.  laura has lots of broken linkie then
<czajkowski> nigelb: thank you
<nigelb> :)
<AlanBell> indeed it is
<nigelb> czajkowski, AlanBell fixed both instances of that linky
<czajkowski> lovely
<nigelb> czajkowski, linky to dublin release party?
<czajkowski> let me go see
<czajkowski> nigelb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/Events#Release%20Parties%20/%20Geeknic
<nigelb> ty :)
<czajkowski> np
<maco> akgraner: ooh neat
<pleia2> oh, I spoke with cathy malmrose at a conference last week and asked her about t-shirts
<akgraner> yeah?
<pleia2> she knows a local (to where we are) place that does small runs, high quality, pretty cheap
<akgraner> do teall
<akgraner> tell
<akgraner> dang to excited to type
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> so I'll follow up this lead a bit and see where it goes, it would be awesome if she could help us with distribution
<czajkowski> should note akgraner loco just got approved
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-21
<IdleOne> pleia2: I would like to order a UW T-shirt when you get more details
<maco> me too!
<IdleOne> maybe two
<IdleOne> depending on price
<pleia2> :)
<maco> hmm yeah i might want one for me and one child-sized for my cousin
<maco> ooh and maybe one for mum
<maco> christmas prezzies!
<IdleOne> maco: I was thinking one for my daughter and one for me
<crimsun> I'd like one for my cat.
<maco> youre gonna be one of those people that puts a t shirt on their cat?
<maco> oh jeez
<crimsun> (...no.)
<elky> pleia2, just whatever you do, don't use the tshirt distributor Ada Lovelace Day did. Australia doesn't exist to them :(
<elky> I was SOOOOOOOOOOOOO annoyed at that.
<pleia2> awww (wait, there were tshirts? aarggh!)
<elky> yeah. they should be still available. they're silly if not
<pleia2> ah, I see, cool, thanks :)
<elky> spreadshirt. don't use spreadshirt :(
<elky> or, if you do, you volunteer to send me one
<elky> http://adalovelaceday.spreadshirt.net/
 * pleia2 nods
<elky> Let me know if you get an ALD one, and i'll get you to get me one and post it on :)
<pleia2> these are actually pretty expensive
<pleia2> otherwise I would, maybe next year
<elky> Fair enough.
<elky> It'd also take until next year to get to you too, if they ship from the UK.
<pleia2> hehe
<elky> zazzle might be the best bet, really. Though they're not exactly cheap either.
<akgraner> I love zazzlw
<akgraner> zazzle even
<elky> They don't seem to have a v-neck cut in the women's tshirts :-/
<maco> is that significant?
<maco> v-neck t's always look to me like someone took an undershirt and decided to silkscreen on it
<maco> probably because i see them so rarely, and when i do, they're Hanes Men's Undershirts
<elky> It is for me. I find these cheap shirts can often stretch at the neck prematurely, especially since I have the type of shoulders bra straps just fall off.
<maco> do V's stretch less?
<elky> v-necks last longer. imho, anwyay
<elky> well yes, you don't have to tug them down to get your hand in to get to the runaway bra strap
<elky> hence, they are not stretched in the action of repositioning bra strap
<maco> ah
 * maco now thankful for broad shoulders
<akgraner> closest thing to v-neck is the micro-fiber one - and it's not a deep v-neck
<elky> It's also a singlet too, so rather limited in use
<maco> singlet?
<elky> sleeveless
<maco> oh
<elky> though, the tshirt on the sport line http://www.zazzle.com/custom/tshirts/womens#wfashionSell might be a v-neck, but it doesn't look terribly like it.
<elky> It's kind of halfway
<elky> I'd probably go for the first of the bottom row. Best size range, has 2 colours so people can opt to maintain their hacker black wardrobe, and providing they're honest, it's ethically sourced.
<elky> and there's a mens equivalent, but it only goes up to 2XL, so having the basic t-shirt as an option as well (youth's XS through to 6xl) would be an idea too, even though it lacks black, it has a range of colours
<elky> we'd have to do http://www.zazzle.com/cr/design/pt-shirt?style=edun_live_toddler_tshirt and http://www.zazzle.com/cr/design/pt-shirt?style=infant_creeper_organic too methinks :)
<elky> Hmm, so what is the best way to move a chunk of wiki to another part of the wiki. Specifically, http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/InternationalWomensDay* to http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Events/Competitions/InternationalWomensDay*
<IdleOne> elky: rename
<elky> IdleOne, is there a /bulk/ way to do it that also catches all the current linking?
<akgraner> yeah it should as you is you want to include the subpages
<IdleOne> elky: hmm good question
<IdleOne> I know it will break the links from translated pages
<IdleOne> wait, no it shouldn't
<elky> I think mass redirects are going to be needed
<elky> well, i'm /sure/ they will be
<IdleOne> elky: #moinmoin should be able to help you
<IdleOne> maybe
<elky> lets see how many pages we have under the namespace first
<elky> Only the two of them?
<elky> Yay, both pages done.
<elky> There's a checkbox for "rename all subpages too" but not a "and automatically create redirect" which would be quite nice
<elky> Also updated /Events and created /Events/Competition which was still not made
<pleia2> thanks for all that cleanup, elky :)
<elky> no probs. By the looks of the list we have lots of translation efforts incoming too, so good job to you and IdleOne for fostering all that
<elky> I think it might be time for a classroom session for it, we're repeating that stuff so often now
<elky> someone might want to consult with dpm on a session plan
<elky> maybe organise it for a week or so after open week
<pleia2> classroom session on?
<elky> translating the wiki
<pleia2> oh, sure :)
<dholbach> good morning
<ghostwalk> Hello all.
<ghostwalk> Greetings pendulum.
<ghostwalk> how is everyone today?
<pleia2> hello ghostwalk
<ghostwalk> Hello pleaia, how are you doing today?
<pleia2> ghostwalk: doing well, if you're interested in just chatting you probably want to pop on over to #ubuntu-women, we use this channel for project planning :)
<ghostwalk> I'm sorry. Didn't know. Question though, how is the mentoring program going?
<pleia2> it's due for an overhaul in the next cycle, currently we are getting by with putting women into contact with mentors we know throughout the community
<ghostwalk> I sent an email to akgraner. I'd like to volunteer if possible.
<pleia2> great, what areas are you able to help with?
<hypatia> ghostwalk: add yourself to the wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Mentors
<ghostwalk> Well, I could start with basic user stuff, configuring the machine for every day use and see where it goes from there. I'm pretty much a jack of all trades.
<akgraner> ghostwalk, hi!
<pleia2> so our mentoring program actually focuses on involvement rather than basic usage, are there areas of the project you're involved with?
<pleia2> the Mentors page that hypatia linked will give you some idea of the areas we're already helping in :)
<ghostwalk> In response to your question pleia2, I'm not on a loco team or anything of that nature, butI do feel strongly about evening the playing field. I'll look at the page :)
<ghostwalk> Love you blog, btw ak. I have it up now, and starting to peruse it now.
<ghostwalk> Thanks for your help, pleia :)
<pleia2> sure thing :)
<akgraner> ghostwalk, I thought I had missed your email but you literally just sent it a few mins go  - reply on the way - but it is pretty much the same info you just got here. :-)
<ghostwalk> I tried to fire off a message to ak. Realized I may be barking up the wrong tree. Thank you ladies, I appreciate your time.
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-22
<elky> Blegh. Sitting-in-shop day. Someone entertain me with something projecty plzkthx.
<valorie> I would appreciate a time machine
<valorie> no need to go back in time
<valorie> just add an extra few hours per day, please
<elky> It'd be fine if I could ssh in to the shop system, but the gateway is rejecting port 22 traffic and the sysadmin still hasn't fixed this after like 3 days.
<valorie> sounds like your sysadmin sorta sucks
<JanC> valorie: you should read “Sam, of de Pluterdag” by Belgian SF-writer Paul Van Herck (apparently translated as “Where were you last Pluterday?” in English)
<valorie> sounds cool!
<JanC> I think it's only available as 2nd hand these days unfortunately   :-(
<JanC> it's about extra days for those who can afford it...
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> We have a meeting today :-) at 2200 UTC
 * IdleOne will bring the cookies
<nigelb> ouch
<akgraner> just sent a reminder out to the mailing list :-)  Take a look at the agenda and feel free to add stuffs
<IdleOne> akgraner: may I msg you ?
<akgraner> IdleOne, sure but I only have like 5 mins
<AlanBell> czajkowski: want to do some spreadsheet stuff prior to the meeting?
<czajkowski> sure
<IdleOne> how long till meeting?
<IdleOne> 2 hours.
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> :(
<AlanBell> okies, just updating the csv file
<AlanBell> right csv file updated, shall we go through it here so everyone can join in?
<czajkowski> sure
<AlanBell> ok, firstly how the csv file was created was by running a little python script http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/lplist.py
<AlanBell> with the command "python lplist.py>members.csv"
<AlanBell> which after a while generates a members.csv file
<AlanBell> and in Blue Peter tradition, here is one I made earlier http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/members.csv
<AlanBell> download that one now
<IdleOne> AlanBell: I assume the script looks specifically at UW members or does it look at all LP?
<IdleOne> I did not look at it :/
<AlanBell> hard coded to start from the Ubuntu-Members team, and it looks at all nested teams
<AlanBell> it isn't UW specific at all
<IdleOne> ok, was just curious
<IdleOne> sorry to interrupt
<AlanBell> it is -members, we figure out the women in the next part
<AlanBell> no, interruptions are welcome, keep them coming!
<AlanBell> ok, so that csv file has the launchpad name, real name, date launchpad profile created, date made an Ubuntu Member, Karma
<czajkowski> gotcha
<AlanBell> so next thing to do is get that into a spreadsheet and process it a bit
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/members.ods
<AlanBell> so that sheet has 5 tabs
<AlanBell> the raw data gets put on the last tab and it gets incrementally processed until it is useful on the first tab
<czajkowski> wow
<czajkowski> impressive
<AlanBell> it could very probably have been done better, I suck at doing spreadsheets
<AlanBell> so what I do is open the members.csv file in calc in a separate spreadsheet
<AlanBell> making sure the date columns get imported as dates
<AlanBell> click the column headings in the import dialog and choose date (YMD)
<AlanBell> should look like this http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/Screenshot-Text%20Import%20-%20%5Bmembers.csv%5D.png
<AlanBell> then copy and paste that onto tab 5 of the spreadsheet
<AlanBell> the totally raw tab
<AlanBell> looks like we now have 572 members
<czajkowski> lordie
<czajkowski> that is a lot
<AlanBell> oh, and if it doesn't want to paste, it may be that you opened the members.ods read only like I just did
<AlanBell> it is a fair few
<AlanBell> you can sort it by date they were made a member to see the new ones
<AlanBell> and check for new women members
<AlanBell> alemi-reza
<AlanBell> anyone happen to know?
<czajkowski> hmm
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RexAlemi is a bloke
<AlanBell> so from the launchpad name you can look for their launchpad profile then on to the wiki page
<AlanBell> ok, so doesn't look like any new women from the last count
<AlanBell> on tab 4 there is the list of female members, all 27 of them
<czajkowski> 27 of us eh :)
<AlanBell> all 4.72% of you
<czajkowski> doesnt sound as nice in a percentage
<czajkowski> i guess each meeting there are more men getting membership and not as many women
<czajkowski> so that number wil drop at times
<czajkowski> we had a surge there a few months ago
 * etali delurks to ask if 4.72 is up or down from last time the percentage was worked out
<AlanBell> yes, about 10 people get approved each month one way or another
<czajkowski> i thought we got to 5 at one point
<AlanBell> half a person should be a woman just to maintain the 5% ish level
<AlanBell> no, don't think it has ever got to 5
<czajkowski> ah ok
<etali> I think one woman every two cycles would be more likely than trading in partial people - that sounds a little grim :)
<AlanBell> highest would have been on 02/03/10 which was 27/562
<AlanBell> etali: that is a fair point!
<AlanBell> one every two months then
<AlanBell> but it should be more, maybe a whole person a month.
<czajkowski> aye and last cycle we got a good few
<czajkowski> thing is it has to start at a loco level
<czajkowski> encourage loco members to join and become active
<AlanBell> it does, it has to start everywhere.
<etali> Is there an easy way to see how active people are on Launchpad (easier than manually inspecting each person)?  Just to get an idea how active the 219 UW people in Launchpad are.
<AlanBell> the membership point is the point where we can measure success, not the point at which things need to change
<AlanBell> etali: karma
<AlanBell> anyhow, that was tab 4, the list of women
<AlanBell> tab 3 is the first round of processing
<czajkowski> karma doesnt really explain how folks are active though
<AlanBell> karma is a potentially misleading metric, but it does show something sometimes
<etali> czajkowski, that's true, but most active Ubuntu users have at least a tiny bit of Karma from sending crash reports.  If someone has karma that is above zero you at least know they've been active-ish recently.
<AlanBell> some people are active in ways that don't attract launchpad karma
<JanC> I know people who do a lot and don't even have a LP account  ;)
<etali> JanC, better nag them then :)  Isn't a LP account mandatory for membership?
<AlanBell> it isn't used much in this analysis, I just grabbed it because it was a number that looked like it might have some value
<JanC> not everybody cares about "membership"...
<AlanBell> etali: yes, some people have a very very short time from launchpad profile to membership, these are often people who create it just to sign the CoC
<AlanBell> JanC: yeah, but this is an analysis of members
<AlanBell> ok, so tab 3
<AlanBell> most columns are just copies of the totally raw tab
<AlanBell> but look at the formula in column F
<AlanBell> =IF( ISNA(VLOOKUP(A558,'Female Members'.A$1:A$27,1,0)),"Male","Female")
<AlanBell> so that is looking up the launchpad name in the table of 27 female members.
<AlanBell> if there is an addition to the list of female members the formula needs to be updated
<AlanBell> the table on tab 3 needs to be extended to accomodate the 572 members we have now
<AlanBell> so select the last row (row 564) and drag the black magic thing at the bottom right corner of the selection
<AlanBell> and drag it down to row 572
<AlanBell> everyone keeping up?
<czajkowski> yes teacher :)
<AlanBell> ok, so we have a list of peeps along with their gender, which is great
<AlanBell> lets see what is on the detail tab
<AlanBell> err, I am confused. one sec . . .
<AlanBell> right column E on the Detail tab is karma, not days from profile to membership
<AlanBell> that appears to be a bug :-)
<AlanBell> but anyhow, it isn't that important
<AlanBell> so on the detail tab we have names and such copied over from the other tabs
<AlanBell> column F is of interest
<AlanBell> is changes the date they were made a member into a round number of months
<AlanBell> =YEAR(D8)*12+MONTH(D8)
<AlanBell> that gets put into either column H or I depending on gender
<AlanBell> for reasons that I hope will become apparent soon
<AlanBell> anyhow, nip down to row 565 and as before extend the table down
<AlanBell> down to row 573 (this one has column headers in row 1)
<AlanBell> finally we are on to the analysis tab
<AlanBell> where the really scary stuff happens
<AlanBell> so columns b,c,d first
<AlanBell> B is a list of months converted to numbers that corresponds to the month numbers on the Detail tab
<AlanBell> the next two columns are a frequency table, which gets OpenOffice.org to count the number of occurrences of that month in columns H and I of the Detail tab
<AlanBell> frequency tables are a pain in the arse to extend
<AlanBell> columns F,G,H process B,C,D a bit
<AlanBell> F turns the month number back into a real date
<AlanBell> G and H are cumulative totals of the number of members over time
<AlanBell> K and L are used to plot the percentage of female members over time
<AlanBell> so I am extending column B down a month
<AlanBell> and F,G,H,K,L
<AlanBell> the frequency thing in C,D needs recreating I think
<AlanBell> FREQUENCY(Detail.H2:H1000,B3:B63)
<AlanBell> ok, so delete from C3 down to D61 (or wherever it ends)
<AlanBell> then put the cursor in C3 and add a new formula
<AlanBell> the formula is FREQUENCY(Detail.H2:H1000,B3:B63)
<AlanBell> that looks at column H of the detail tab, and compares it to the numbers in column B of this analysis tab
<AlanBell> and it puts counts against each bucket of the frequency it finds
<AlanBell> or in other words it counts the number of men who were made members in the month
<AlanBell> next put the cursor in D3
<AlanBell> and put in the formula FREQUENCY(Detail.I2:I1000,B3:B63)
<AlanBell> which does the same thing, but for column I of the details tab
<AlanBell> which means it is doing a month by month count of the women
<AlanBell> ok, all being well in G62 you should have 546 (number of men)
<AlanBell> and in H62 you should have 26  . . .
<AlanBell> err
<AlanBell> did we lose a woman?
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> someone may not have renewed their membership
<AlanBell> hmm, ok.
<AlanBell> well 546+26 is indeed 572 which is the total number of members
<AlanBell> and the percentage right now in L62 is 4.55%
<AlanBell> there are a couple of graphs on that page, which you can edit to extend the data that they point at a bit for the extra month
<AlanBell> but the other thing to update is the google spreadsheet http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ankl5FhsdSiZdGVNalVUX0E5OVBTSmtQay1IMnJNd0E&hl=en
<AlanBell> tab Targets and progress
<AlanBell> and I can fill in 4.55 in the H2 cell
<AlanBell> under Lucid Lynx because this is launch month yay
<AlanBell> and because it is cool, it automagically updates http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UbuntuMembers
<AlanBell> or the top graph at least
<AlanBell> so there it is, that is how it all works
<AlanBell> it could probably be done better
<AlanBell> in fact it could certainly be done better
<AlanBell> any questions?
<AlanBell> right, I need to go put the chickens to bed, back in a bit o/
<czajkowski> AlanBell: thanks
<czajkowski> right bed for me ive to be up at 5am
<czajkowski> UW meeting times are not very convient for eu folks
<czajkowski> nn
<AlanBell> night all o/
<akgraner> AlanBell, night and thanks to you and czajkowski for updating the stats
<akgraner> 5 minute warning
<akgraner> Meeting time :-)
 * pleia2 waves
<akgraner> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 22:01. The chair is akgraner.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Attendance - Ok folks, who's here for the Ubuntu Women Project Meeting today?
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Attendance - Ok folks, who's here for the Ubuntu Women Project Meeting today?
<pleia2> me
<akk> me
<IdleOne> here o/
<akgraner> anyone else?
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Agenda - The agenda for today's meeting can be found at - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/April2010/Agenda
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Agenda - The agenda for today's meeting can be found at - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/April2010/Agenda
<akgraner> [PROGRESS REPORT] Open Items - UDS action items/blueprint (akgraner)
<Mootbot-UK> Progress Report:  Open Items - UDS action items/blueprint (akgraner)
<tinym> me
<akgraner> I haven't added anything to the Blueprint but I created it and will get something to the list by Tuesday of next week so the team the items in Blueprint format
<akgraner> [ACTION] - akgraner to send updated blueprints to list on or before April 27th.
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  - akgraner to send updated blueprints to list on or before April 27th.
<akgraner> [PROGRESS REPORT] Open Items - Wiki Translations (akgraner)
<Mootbot-UK> Progress Report:  Open Items - Wiki Translations (akgraner)
<akgraner> I asked IdleOne to give and update on the translations
<akgraner> IdleOne, take it away
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> So first off thanks to everybody who has been doing translation and to akgraner, pleia2 and everyone else who are helping on the organising front
<IdleOne> I did a quick and dirty stats gathering here it is
<IdleOne> Number of languages that are started according to http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/PagesNeedingTranslated is 4, considering the short amount of time (1month or so) and the sort of hap hazard way we started I think that is awesome :)
<IdleOne> Number of translators that have signed up according to http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Translators is 11 but on the French team we have had 3-5 contributors who have not signed http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Translators not sure about other languages and how many contributors they have had.
<IdleOne> we could use someone to try and gather up some more concrete info
<akgraner> any objection to organizing the translator page in order of languages listed on the translation table?
<IdleOne> fine with me
<akgraner> I just thought it would be nice for them to complement each other
<akgraner> any volunteers?
<IdleOne> would be good yes
 * IdleOne hides
<pleia2> just reordering the page? that'll take about 60 seconds :) I can do it
<akgraner> [ACTION] - Organize Translator page to complement Translation Table  - pleia2
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  - Organize Translator page to complement Translation Table  - pleia2
<akgraner> Thanks pleia2
<IdleOne> thank you pleia2
<IdleOne> and last but not least would be useful to send an email to the LoCo teams ML and try to get more people working on more languages.
<akgraner> I can do that unless someone else wants to volunteer
<pleia2> IdleOne: are you satisfied with the current translations process enough to accept an influx of volunteers from the wider community?
<IdleOne> I think it's great that we got 4 languages started but for example the Es translation only has the main page done and half way at that
<pleia2> I'd hate to end up with a pile of pages which are poorly translated because we don't have any kind of proper review process
<IdleOne> pleia2: I think that each language could use a "leader" to keep track of everything
<pleia2> IdleOne: maybe that's something we need to document on /Translators before sending an email to the loco-contacts list?
<IdleOne> I volunteered for french and have been trying to make sure everything is kosher
<IdleOne> pleia2: that sounds like a plan
<IdleOne> I think figuring out a process to assign the right person per language is needed
<akgraner> [ACTION] Identify review process and update Translators page
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  Identify review process and update Translators page
<akgraner> I'll ask dpm if he has any suggestions
<pleia2> thanks akgraner
<IdleOne> thank you
<akgraner> [ACTION] ask dpm for suggestions on review process
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  ask dpm for suggestions on review process
<IdleOne> I have to go for a little, dinner in the oven. Be back in a bit
<akgraner> k thanks for the update
<IdleOne> sure thing
 * valorie is late to the meeting
<akgraner> valorie, welcome
<pleia2> welcome valorie
<akgraner> great work on translations in just a few short weeks - this is great!!
<akgraner> thanks everyone working on those
<akgraner> [PROGRESS REPORT] Open Items - World Play Day announcement (akgraner)
<valorie> it's been great to see the enthusiasm in IRC
<Mootbot-UK> Progress Report:  Open Items - World Play Day announcement (akgraner)
<akgraner> so we are starting to have entries
<valorie> are they good?
<akgraner> about 4 people but those 4 have sent in multiple entries
<akgraner> yes there are some great pictures but but we need to stir up some more entries
<pleia2> I'll blog about it a bit later, we've sorta saturated the community at this point
<pleia2> fridge, planet, omgubuntu
 * valorie needs to blog also
<akgraner> I'll email the LoCo-contacts list as well
<pleia2> later == in a couple weeks
<akgraner> [ACTION]  - pleia2, valorie to blog about world play day
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:   - pleia2, valorie to blog about world play day
<akgraner> [ACTION] akgraner to email loco-contacts list about world play day
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  akgraner to email loco-contacts list about world play day
<akgraner> make sure you tell your friends, family, etc who use Ubuntu about it as well
<akgraner> you know friends of friends of friends :-)
<akgraner> but it's good to see entries coming in though :-)
<valorie> my problem is that very few of my friends use ubuntu
<valorie> or even linux
<akgraner> I think we are all in that boat as well
<akgraner> ok so moving on - unless anyone has anything else about the competition
<akgraner> [PROGRESS REPORT] Open Items - Website/Blog (akgraner)
<Mootbot-UK> Progress Report:  Open Items - Website/Blog (akgraner)
<akgraner> I asked pleia2 to update the team on this item
<akgraner> pleia2, take it away
<pleia2> right, so on list there was pretty much consensus that we'd ask canonical for hosting
<pleia2> since that discussion, there was a post to the news-team list indicating that canonical may be moving away from drupal and to wordpress - wordpress *would* be the preferred thing for this since it's blogging software and we'd have a blog
<pleia2> oh - I am talking about the blog first (website is separate)
<pleia2> so our options:
<pleia2> 1) Wait for Canonical to officially support wordpress and hop on that when it happens (I can submit and RT ticket now to ask about timing etc)
<pleia2> 2) Move ahead a wordpress.com blog for now, and migrate to canonical's servers when they offer wordpress
<akgraner> pleia2, great!  I was going to ask if you would submit the ticker
<akgraner> ticket even
<pleia2>     a) we can either get a free account being ubuntu-women.wordpress or
<pleia2>     b) toss in a few bucks to get a paid account so we can ask canonical to point blog.ubuntu-women.org at it for now
<pleia2> I don't mind paying for it, apparently it's a pretty cheap yearly price, and hopefully we won't need it for more than a few months :)
<akgraner> pleia2, I don't mind chipping in for the paid account - then having the point to it
<akgraner> them (Canonical) point to it - just so we can get started
<tinym> the paid WP account sounds like a good idea
<pleia2> the nice thing about wordpress.com is that we can give lots of different people access to posting to it :)
<pleia2> that's what ubuntu classroom does: http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/
<akgraner> yeah  - I like wordpress and the learning curve is not that high
<pleia2> so, want me to submit a ticket and see about time frame? then if it's going to be 2+ months from now go with wordpress.com ?
<akgraner> [ACTION] pleia2 to handle RT ticket(s) for Blog and Website
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  pleia2 to handle RT ticket(s) for Blog and Website
<pleia2> website is a different topic :)
<akgraner> pleia2, +1
<pleia2> so, the blog is a lovely news thing, but then we have our static website which we're planning on tackling in the -M cycle
<akgraner> pleia2, yeah I know but if you are submitting and RT Ticket for one - I thought you wouldn't mind doing it for both :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: we don't have an action item for the website yet
<pleia2> do we?
<pleia2> we need more folks given access, but I don't know who and we have no plans yet
<akgraner> yeah I lumped them together as website/blog
<akgraner> but can put in another topic as website in a sec  - so we can get it straight on the logs
<pleia2> ok
<akgraner> so Blog wise - pleia2 to handle RT ticket, if it's +2 months to get it hosted on Canonical site then we go to the pay for wordpress then have Canonical point to it
<pleia2> I'll confirm with the list about the 2+ month number once I hear back
<akgraner> [ACTION] pleia2 to handle RT ticket, if it's +2 months to get it hosted on Canonical site then we go to the pay for wordpress then have Canonical point to it - pleia2 will confirm with list on timeline before moving forward with pay-for account
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  pleia2 to handle RT ticket, if it's +2 months to get it hosted on Canonical site then we go to the pay for wordpress then have Canonical point to it - pleia2 will confirm with list on timeline before moving forward with pay-for account
<akgraner> Thanks pleia2!!
<pleia2> sure thing
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Open Items - Website
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Open Items - Website
<akgraner> this is one of our goals for the -M cycle and will be listed on the Blueprint
<akgraner> pleia2, can you talk about this as well please :-)
<pleia2> right, so as I mentioned we have our static website
<pleia2> my vision for this is a simplified "About" page with links to our resources
<akgraner> I like that idea
<pleia2> everything except for the index.html will be moved to the wiki
<valorie> basically a landing for the project?
<tinym> that would be helpful
<pleia2> so faq.html, getinv.html etc
<akgraner> and just update the look with new fonts and colors etc
<pleia2> all move to the wiki
<pleia2> yeah, and have it be a *pretty* landing page :)
<valorie> that sounds sensible
<akk> Yes, good idea.
<tinym> pretty is good
<akk> Pretty and organized.
<akgraner> I love the fact that I know I can go to the static page and get any info I need in like 3 clicks or less
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> but right now it's a pain to update since only a few people can and we have to edit the html directly
<pleia2> so I'd like to see that done away with
<akgraner> so if Canonical moves to Wordpress - will we use that as well?
<pleia2> akgraner: we'll keep this as a single static page
<pleia2> and set up blog.ubuntu-women.org separately
<akgraner> ahh gotcha - sorry - not thinking
<pleia2> so canonical will host: www.ubuntu-women.org, blog.ubuntu-women.org, wiki.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> err wiki.ubuntu-women.org
<akgraner> *nods*
<pleia2> that's pretty much all I've got, no team to implement this yet or anything, I can toss together a wiki page or something to get some thoughts together and start planning
<akgraner> sounds like we have a plan then
<pleia2> so we'll have it for UDS and beyond
<pleia2> and to link to the blueprint :)
<akgraner> pleia2, yeah lets add that to the roadmap wiki that will be linked to the blueprints
<akgraner> so we'll link the website wiki to the roadmap wiki and link that to the blueprint
<akgraner> make sense?
<valorie> ah, the circle of Life
<valorie> :-)
<akgraner> yeppers :-)
<pleia2> sounds good
<tinym> does this discussion include content for the website or only general items - hosting, navigation...?
<tinym> I have a content suggestions
<akgraner> [ACTION] pleia2, akgraner to update wikis for -M blueprints
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  pleia2, akgraner to update wikis for -M blueprints
<pleia2> tinym: we're just getting started, I think content discussions will have to happen later
<pleia2> the idea is that most of the content will end up on the wiki
<valorie> it's really mostly there already
<akgraner> the static page will be just the links to the wikis
<pleia2> so the landing page will just be a quick intro and we'll link to resources on the wiki that anyone in the project can edit/add to
<akgraner> with an updated "about" if I am understanding correctly
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> our "about" is decent but it's a little out-dated now (especially since we now track real %s within the community)
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> anything else about website
<pleia2> tinym: we can certainly use help and input once we're at that stage though :) are you on the mailing list?
<tinym> I am on the mailing list
<pleia2> ok, great
<pleia2> akgraner: all done
<akgraner> Thanks pleia2!!
<akgraner> now for new items
<akgraner> [TOPIC] New Items - Discuss Procedures - For Mailing List Admins, Forum Moderators, IRC OPS, and various other micro-blogging and groups that have been created (FB, Identi.ca, twitter, status.net, LinkedIn).
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  New Items - Discuss Procedures - For Mailing List Admins, Forum Moderators, IRC OPS, and various other micro-blogging and groups that have been created (FB, Identi.ca, twitter, status.net, LinkedIn).
<akgraner> he next group of leaders will hold the position for one year. There are no documented procedures for if the leaders will be automatically given ML Admin, Forum Moderator and IRC ops. There is also no documentation on how other team members become Admins, Moderators or Ops. This agenda item is to begin the discussion so that these procedures can be documented before the call for elections begins in late May.
<akgraner> he next group of leaders will hold the position for one year. There are no documented procedures for if the leaders will be automatically given ML Admin, Forum Moderator and IRC ops. There is also no documentation on how other team members become Admins, Moderators or Ops. This agenda item is to begin the discussion so that these procedures can be documented before the call for elections begins in late May.
<akgraner> s/he/The
<akgraner> darn it it wasn't supposed to paste twice
<akgraner> grrrr
<akgraner> Also I have seen this happen with other teams whose members set up various micro-blogging groups and only one person has access. Which is fine and dandy until something unforeseen happens and/or the person is no longer participating for various reasons and no one has access. Do we as a team want or need to create an admin pw protected area that leaders have access to should the need arise and those who created various other sites
<akgraner> for the group aren't available? Thoughts Ideas?
<pleia2> I don't have any solid ideas, but I agree with the folks on the list who think there *should* be such procedures in place to some degree
<pleia2> I think that's a reasonable solution
<akgraner> My vision for this would be - the leaders have access when it is needed - but only when absolutely necessary
<akgraner> and that we have team members who will handle it on a daily basis
<akk> It does sound reasonable. You definitely want >1 person to be able to get the passwords.
<valorie> known procedures would be a good thing
<pleia2> so this could be done for mailing list and IRC (although I think leaders should just be added to the access list)
<pleia2> the tricky things:
<pleia2> 1) forums - you have to send a request to forum staff for moderator changes
<pleia2> there isn't really a single "log in" that can be used
<akgraner> but I think it is important for the leader(s) to have access and know what to do when if they need to at some point in the future
<akgraner> pleia2, sorry I didn't mean single log in per say - only an area where the pw are stored
<pleia2> there isn't a pw
<akgraner> or a gatekeeper appointed
<akgraner> pleia2, I know for forums
<akk> Related (I hope this isn't seen as a digression): it's helpful to have a page detailing who has access to what.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> akgraner: I am talking about the non-trivial resources :)
<akgraner> ahh :-)
<akk> Most of the time (IME), the leader doesn't necessarily want the password, but does need to be able to find out who else has access if the regular person isn't answering.
<pleia2> akk: there is a page on the wiki for that, lets see..
<valorie> personally, I don't think The Leader should be an op, admin, etc normally
<valorie> those are specialized tasks
<akgraner> So not sure I have any great solutions but would like to see some procedures surrounding all that stuff - so if a member says I would like to do FOO - there is *something* documented that says how to become whatever
<valorie> agreed
<akk> I don't see a problem with a leader who is also an op, if they want to be.
<akgraner> valorie, right but I think the leader(s) should know how, and if/when necessary be able to step up and do it
<valorie> right, but an op as the PERSON
<pleia2> akk: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Contacts
<valorie> not as The Leader
<valorie> right, akgraner -- since people sometimes disappear
<akk> Agreed, they can choose to be a regular op but not a special-super-duper-op
<akk> pleia2: Thanks, excellent page!
<pleia2> yeah
<akgraner> valorie, right not as "I am leader" but as no one else is around and they can step in and help
<valorie> right
<akgraner> and it also gives the leader(s) access to stats, and other stuff
<valorie> and those positions are all leadership positions, there is power
<valorie> but it should always be exercised for the good of the members
<akgraner> valorie, right - I don't think any disagrees with that
<akgraner> I was thinking that when the next leaders are elected they should have at a min access to mailing list, forum mod and ops
<akk> I don't think most of us are here because we're all power mad. :)
<akgraner> and learn how to do all those things if they don't already
<akgraner> this allows them to learn more about leading in various areas
<pleia2> for IRC we could create a leaders nickname account that can be shared, but the forums are a problem
<akgraner> problem solving
<akgraner> etc
<pleia2> unless there is a shared forums account, I suppose
<akgraner> pleia2, I like that
<pleia2> the only thing that really needs to be done on the forums is changing sticky stuff though
<pleia2> which not overwhelmingly time-sensitive
<akgraner> but those leaders defer moderation, admin etc to other team members unless they are needed
<akgraner> so what should be our next steps?
<akgraner> let's take this to mailing list? any objections? we are down to 2 mins
<pleia2> I'd like to defer and discuss it at our next meeting
<pleia2> where the other half of the team can discuss
<pleia2> it's been somewhat hashed out on the mailing list already
<akgraner> ok
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-23
<pleia2> and this isn't something of vital importance at the moment, more for our future leaders
<akgraner> pleia2, ye[
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> so next meeting
<akgraner> since we will be at UDS then  - should we cancel it
<pleia2> nah
<akgraner> [ACTION] - Defer discussion on process til next meeting
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  - Defer discussion on process til next meeting
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Next Meeting - May 13, 2010 12OO UTC
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Next Meeting - May 13, 2010 12OO UTC
<pleia2> the % of members who will be at UDS is relatively small, I think it would be somewhat unfair for those who can't attend if we cancel because *we* can't make it :)
<akgraner> in the event I can't chair is there a volunteer I can contact
<pleia2> probably better to ask on list, since the people who can attend at that time probably are sleeping right now
<akgraner> pleia2, I agree but it was mentioned to me so I was bringing it up :-)
<akgraner> [ACTION] ask on list for volunteer alternate chair person
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  ask on list for volunteer alternate chair person
<akgraner> alrighty  - great meeting - Thanks again everyone
<akgraner> anything else before I end the meeting?
<akgraner> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 23:03.
<akgraner> woo hoo only 2 mins over this time
<akgraner> 3 I mean
<valorie> now to read up and see what I missed earlier, LOL
 * elky rubs sleep from her eyes
<elky> Still going?
<elky> oh well.
<akgraner> hi all logs are up - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/2010422
<MichelleQ> sorry I missed the meeting... again.
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-04-24
<akgraner> Pendulum, ping
<Pendulum> akgraner: what's up?
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-04-20
<AlanBell> @now
<AlanBell> meh, silly bot, 20:00 UTC is in 2 hours from now
<JanC> 5 min from now?
<jledbetter> I think the meeting is tomorrow
<rww> It's currently 2011-04-20 20:00 UTC, so yes, tomorrow :)
<AlanBell> this is true
<akgraner> Hey all (I'll send this to the mailing list as well) Who wants to lead a session for Ubuntu Open Week?
<akgraner> something for non-developer users to help them understand the ins and outs of Ubuntu :-)
<akgraner> if you don't want to lead a session are there any sessions you would like to attend - topic suggestions welcome...then I can track people down :-)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-04-21
<maco> http://raphaelhertzog.com/2011/04/21/people-behind-debian-meike-reichle-member-of-debian-women/
<pleia2> great article :)
<maco> one hour
<JanC> 15 minutes  ☺
<maco> pleia2: you running the show?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 20:00. The chair is pleia2.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<pleia2> [LINK] http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> that's the agenda for the meeting, who all is here?
<jledbetter> o/
<Pendulum> o/
<pleia2> ok, so my plan for this meeting is to quickly review all our natty blueprints to see where we are, and then to do a little discussion about our plans for the oneiric cycle
<maco> oh im here too o/
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Ubuntu Women UDS-N Goals blueprint
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Ubuntu Women UDS-N Goals blueprint
<pleia2> [LINK] https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> so, as far as this specific blueprint we had to defer the blogging and contest stuff because they moved ada lovelace day
<pleia2> in it's place we ended up doing work on increasing UDS diversity, so I don't really see this as a failure, we kept busy :)
<pleia2> [alanbell/lyz] work to get new wiki theme approved and into the wiki: INPROGRESS
<AlanBell> o/
<pleia2> elky wanted to submit some patches, but she's in the middle of a big move so it's been difficult
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/NewWikiTheme has details if you want to check out the new theme though :)
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/NewWikiTheme has details if you want to check out the new theme though :)
<pleia2> that's pretty much it for this blueprint, comments?
<maco> looks nice
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Ubuntu Women Mentoring Partnerships blueprint
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Ubuntu Women Mentoring Partnerships blueprint
<pleia2> [LINK] https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-mentor-partnerships
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-mentor-partnerships
<pleia2> we got most of this done :)
<pleia2> the last one was sorta waiting on the beginners team changing their mentoring structure a bit, so it'll probably be bumped to next cycle
<pleia2> comments? questions?
<jledbetter> pleia2, Changing?
<pleia2> jledbetter: this cycle they changed names of things, now have mentors and masters
<pleia2> and want to change names further
<pleia2> I'm sorta waiting until things stabilize
<jledbetter> Yeah, true.
<AlanBell> I have a lovely project for a new developer
<pleia2> AlanBell: maybe post the opportunity to the list?
<pleia2> I think we've done a poor job reaching out to folks who say "I'm a programmer, what can I do to help?"
<AlanBell> yeah, would like to discuss after the meeting
<pleia2> mostly I point them at bug triage and app developer week stuff, but it's not very targeted :\
<jledbetter> Right.
<pleia2> but let's move on to Oneiric stuff, since we can pretty much say Natty is done (release is next week :))
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Oneiric Blueprint
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Oneiric Blueprint
<pleia2> [LINK] https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-o-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> we'll be having a session at UDS (May 9-13, uds.ubuntu.com) which can be attended remotely
<pleia2> so on my short list for this blueprint: leadership elections (our terms in LP expire 2010-08-11), finish website/wiki work, continue mentoring, ada lovelace blogging/contest that we deferred
<Pendulum> I think that's a fair bit of work for one cycle :P
<pleia2> yeah, we'll have to define exactly what we need to do for each of these
<pleia2> mentoring is the huge one, so we need specific tasks again
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Mentoring describes our current process
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Mentoring describes our current process
<pleia2> (not much of a process)
<pleia2> so I'm thinking we can encourage each other to do things like AlanBell's having a new develop project he can give someone, and in general being better about targeted "stuff to do"
<pleia2> not sure what else :)
<pleia2> even if they don't end up on the blueprint for this cycle, anyone else have ideas of what we should be doing as a project?
<pleia2> things you've seen other diversity projects do? ways that we can improve current things we do?
<maco> you know the photos we have of the person in each interview?
<Cheri703-mobile> I think reaching out to locos might be good
<maco> i think itd be neat to have a collage made up of those on the website
<pleia2> maco: good idea
<jledbetter> maco, Neat
<pleia2> Cheri703-mobile: to offer them help to increase the number of women?
<maco> i'd like to know how to do that!
<maco> i'm the only woman in my LoCo
<Cheri703-mobile> Yeah, or even helping them know there IS uw
<Cheri703-mobile> So the women they do have can be aware
<maco> i'm probably not going to Ohio LinuxFest this year because the folk festival where the LoCo always sets up a booth is that weekend, and women don't visit the booth if it's *all men*  (the guys noticed this the first year they had me there)
<pleia2> maco: wow, interesting
<pleia2> Cheri703-mobile: maybe we can put together some kind of document that discusses some of the ways to attract a more diverse crowd?
<pleia2> I wrote an article in full circle magazine a couple years back, the how-to encourage women in linux document has some goodies
<Cheri703-mobile> Even just helping to point out stuff like that, not just helping increase female participation, but encouraging the ones they have
<maco> pleia2: when i went to lunch, they noticed the sudden demographic change in visitors
<Cheri703-mobile> Yeah jledbetter
<maco> our LoCo has a document we put on the table with info for women that has blurbs and URLs for UW, LinuxChix, DrupalChix, etc.
<maco> i'll try to get a copy of it from kjcole
<pleia2> we often have the little UW business cards or fliers from http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Resources at events
<Cheri703-mobile> I will be using those next weekend, we are having a loco event
<pleia2> yay :)
<pleia2> I actually really like creating a page on our wiki for this stuff that we can show our loco teams as a blueprint item
<Cheri703-mobile> Possibly also putting some of that on spread ubuntu
<pleia2> oh yes, good idea!
<Cheri703-mobile> I didn't know about the uw page, but skim spread ubuntu on occasion
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> ok, good, we have a nice list now
<pleia2> I think I'll touch base with MichelleQ regarding mentoring, she took the lead here at the last UDS but she's gotten quite busy
<pleia2> see what ideas she has for goals in the next cycle and whether she can help
<jledbetter> And how we can, especially BT
<pleia2> yeah, improving partnerships with other teams should be a priority
<Cheri703-mobile> can someone email me all of the links from this meeting?
<maco> Cheri703-mobile: i think the logs should be sent to the mailing list later...
<pleia2> yeah, the logs with all the links will be posted on the wiki
<maco> or a link to them, at least
<pleia2> I can email them to you directly though, Mootbot-UK gives me a big ole PM log
<pleia2> oh, and this is our last meeting until UDS
<Cheri703-mobile> Ok, that'd be great
<pleia2> hypatia, Cheri703 and I will be there in person :)
<pleia2> and others
<maco> pleia2: can i talk stats now?
 * Cheri703-mobile is super excited
<pleia2> we'll post remote participation details and timing for everything before the session
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Developer Statistics
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Developer Statistics
<pleia2> maco: all yours!
<maco> Today I used AlanBell's team crawling script and found that there are 168 members of ~ubuntu-dev.  Of those, 7 are women, making 4.2%.  This is pretty close to our 5% member stat, so that points to fairly equal participation in development versus other things
<maco> The rate of women joining ~ubuntu-dev has also been increasing. In 2007, there was one woman added.  Another in 2008, 2 in 2009, and 3 last year
<pleia2> yay!
<maco> (Though I can say that at the moment, there are no women with their names up for application, at least through the DMB https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/Agenda )
 * valorie is late, but I'm here
<pleia2> it's nice to see us making progress anyway
<pleia2> thanks for digging this up, maco :)
<valorie> that's awesome, maco
<maco> Oh! And next Wednesday is the 1 year anniversary for Leann and Ara joining ~ubuntu-dev
<pleia2> nice :D
<AlanBell> will there be cake?
<jledbetter> heh
<hypatia> hey sorry i'm late
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Announcements, other misc
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Announcements, other misc
<pleia2> anything else before we wrap up?
 * hypatia reads backscroll super quick
<pleia2> from yesterday:
<pleia2> 14:06:26 < akgraner> Hey all (I'll send this to the mailing list as well) Who wants to lead a session for Ubuntu Open Week?
<pleia2> 14:06:53 < akgraner> something for non-developer users to help them understand the ins and outs of Ubuntu :-)
<pleia2> 14:21:38 < akgraner> if you don't want to lead a session are there any sessions you would like to attend - topic suggestions welcome...then I can track people down :-)
<hypatia> when is open week?
<pleia2> right before UDS, Mon 2 May - Fri 6 May
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<hypatia> im moving that week :(
<jledbetter> Insanely busy or I would
<hypatia> otherwise id offer to do a security session
<jledbetter> hypatia, Good idea
<hypatia> how often is OW?
<pleia2> we have done Ubuntu Women sessions at these in the past
<pleia2> hypatia: twice a year
<hypatia> cool
<pleia2> our last UW session was a year ago, but I think the project is pretty well-established and accepted now, even at that one I felt we were preaching to a choir :)
<maco> "women" is now the biggest tag in my blog's tag cloud
<hypatia> :)
<pleia2> ok, anything else?
<pleia2> alright, thanks everyone :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 20:50.
 * pleia2 heads off to lunch
 * hypatia heads off to a nap
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-04-22
<Cheri703> Question for my independent contractor comrades: is there a preferred way of tracking/billing/invoicing time? Ideally something android based/integrated?
<nigelb> Cheri703: Have you looked at FreshBooks?
<nigelb> It's pretty good. I don't know if they have a mobile ap.
<nigelb> *app
<nigelb> They seem to have an iPhone app and no android app :(
<Cheri703> hmm...ok. I will just need something fairly basic "I worked x hours at agreed upon $x, pay me"
<nigelb> let me check of zoho has something for it.
<nigelb> Cheri703: Check out zoho books.
<nigelb> The only problem with zoho books is you can't take your data out.
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> :s
<Cheri703> that's not so great
 * Cheri703 was helping husband with his new phone too :)
<nigelb> Yeah. "CLoud" services aren't great :(
<nigelb> These are times when I just use google docs.
<nigelb> Or excel + dropbox.
<Cheri703> yeah, found a time tracker that exports .csv and straight into google docs if I want
<Cheri703> which is awesome, but need to figure out how to send invoices
<Cheri703> (as an aside, I am finding AWESOME stuff for my new phone, I have a lot more options now that I have a phone powerful enough for widgets and such
<Cheri703> )
<JanC> there are several time trackers in the repositories AFAIK (although I never used them)
<JanC> but some of them might have android versions / additions
<Cheri703> taskcoach has a nice time tracker, but unless they recently changed their mind, no android app (/me goes to check)
<Cheri703> nope :/
<JanC> I guess the android (or other smartphone) part should only register time/task, while the desktop part should do the aggregation & possibly the invoice part
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-04-16
<pdurbin> wow. living in Boston and all I'm a little preoccupied with the bombing but these are some strong (and interesting) words by Shanley: An Open Letter to Women in Technology - https://medium.com/about-work/405b2d12d213
<valorie> pdurbin: I'm not sure that "burning stuff down" gets women where they want to go
<valorie> the tactics part is good, though
<pdurbin> valorie: yeah, I can't say I agree with it all. interesting though
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-04-14
<maco> svaksha: ok. here: i have no interest in the project, but i think you're misreading what other people write
<maco> svaksha: it looked to me like on the mailing list lyz was saying that if changing to allow postings from non-subscribers and then moderate them all was going to be add a significant burden, then the current moderators should not feel like they're stuck having more work piled on them and should feel free to speak up and say "we'll need more help in that case"
<svaksha> maco: and I have addressed them here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2014-April/004046.html and subsequent emails. Besides, Jamfish has also said that spam is a problem hence people interested in UW should not be offended if asked to subscribe to a mailing list and if they find it difficult to do that I have offered to help them out and even whitelist them. However, this feedback
<svaksha> and help offered by the admins is being ignored by the US leaders and in light of one the UW leader (Cherie) email regarding list control, it comes across as a power struggle. That saddens me because unlike you, I have an interest in the project I founded and personally as a foss contributer and a woman, I know how hard it is to keep oneself motivated and continue contributing. Today we lost 6
<svaksha> women who unsubscribed from the mailing list and a list admin is blaming herself for this whole fiasco. That is so sad adn I cannot understand why the leadership is not worried about these actual women who have been demoralised (me included).
<svaksha> And now if you will excuse me I'd like to retire for the night. NN
<maco> toodles
<svaksha> s/US/UW
<Cheri703> I will state that I find it to be a fascinating reading of my email to assume it means this is now a power struggle. I merely asked a question, as in all other groups that I have a knowledge of the inner workings, *all* team resources pass to the leadership, which they can then delegate out, but ownership remains with the team, not with individuals. So I was wondering why that was not the case here. I am not saying that *must* happen
<Cheri703> , I merely asked a question and then had massive assumptions made about my motivations.
<IdleOne> every year or so there is a discussion that leads to the inevitable "power struggle" argument.
<IdleOne> I personally believe that team leadership (whoever that might be) should own/control whatever resources that team uses.
<IdleOne> I haven't experienced any issues with the UW list and I have no comments or complaints about the list admins. I just think that the elected leaders should be able to allow a moderated email to the list without having to ask someone else to do it.
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-04-15
<valorie> it distresses me to see suggestions taken as accusations
<valorie> we can all assume good intentions from one another
<Pendulum> valorie: +1
<valorie> thanks, pen
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-04-17
<shivani> hi
#ubuntu-women-project 2015-04-14
<belkinsa> #startmeeting Ubuntu Women Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Apr 14 17:00:09 2015 UTC.  The chair is belkinsa. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday March 10th at 18:00 UTC | Ubuntu Women Meeting | Current topic:
<belkinsa> Who is all for the meeting?
<Mikaela> o/
<belkinsa> Okay, anyone else?  We will start in a minute.
<belkinsa> Alright, there is no agenda page today, but I think we are only going through the blueprint updates and plans for the next meeting since it falls on the month of the UOS.
<belkinsa> And we will start with the plan for the next meeting.
<belkinsa> #topic Next meeting plan
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday March 10th at 18:00 UTC | Ubuntu Women Meeting | Current topic: Next meeting plan
<belkinsa> The UOS is the first week of May and it's 4th to the 6th.  I think we could do it on the 4th at our normal meeting time.  Does this sound alright?
<Mikaela> I am here probably always, but it might be a good idea to also ask other people
<belkinsa> Yes, I'm aware of that.
<belkinsa> #action belkinsa Ask the mailing-list about the next meeting date/time
<meetingology> ACTION: belkinsa Ask the mailing-list about the next meeting date/time
<belkinsa> Alright, moving on...
<belkinsa> #topic Blueprint Updates
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday March 10th at 18:00 UTC | Ubuntu Women Meeting | Current topic: Blueprint Updates
<belkinsa> #subtopic Project Harvest
<belkinsa> I have an update for Project Harvest and that we are working on our first bugs.  We are expecting to be done with them by the end of this month.
<belkinsa> And as always, we are still looking for people to join us.
<belkinsa> Does anyone have anything to add?
<belkinsa> [13:08] <Mikaela> how does anyone join or do anything useful?
<belkinsa> One can simply ask on the mailing-list or e-mail me at belkinsa@fastmail.fm (my ubuntu address is done).  And the skills needed is Python/django coding mainly.
<Mikaela> oh, I have no coding skills at all, so I am not useful here
<belkinsa> I understand, I don't have that much too but I'm working on documentation but there is not that much to write on.
<belkinsa> Anything else?
<belkinsa> Okay, moving on.
<belkinsa> #subtopic Orientation Questionnaire
<belkinsa> Is there anyone who is a part of this project here to speak about it.  I know nothing about the status.
<belkinsa> We will wait for a few minutes before moving on...
<belkinsa> Alright, no one has answered the call.  So, we are moving on.
<belkinsa> #topic Any Other Business (AOB)
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday March 10th at 18:00 UTC | Ubuntu Women Meeting | Current topic: Any Other Business (AOB)
<belkinsa> Does anyone have anything else to bring up?
<belkinsa> Okay, we will wait a few more minutes.
<belkinsa> Alright, that's a warp.  Thanks for all for coming to this meeting.
<belkinsa> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday March 10th at 18:00 UTC
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Apr 14 17:28:46 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2015/ubuntu-women-project.2015-04-14-17.00.moin.txt
<amani_glugcal> why so fast?
<belkinsa> Because no one come, expect Mikaela and no one said anything but me
<belkinsa> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2015/ubuntu-women-project.2015-04-14-17.00.moin.txt
<Mikaela> I now have bad feeling of putting wrong time to the meeting email...
<amani_glugcal> now it is utc 17:44
<belkinsa> Oh, carp, my fault.
<belkinsa> Stupid daylight savings.
<Mikaela> oh, I put correct time there, but the meetings have always been at 20 my time
<amani_glugcal> so what do we do?
<belkinsa> I don't know, I need to leave at 18 UTC to get my class
<amani_glugcal> ok bye ...I will post proposals in mailing list
<belkinsa> Okay, see ya.
<amani_glugcal> We can form subtask groups
<amani_glugcal> for writing manuals, guides, etc programming too
<belkinsa> I like that idea.
<amani_glugcal> they can be more efficient
<amani_glugcal> because of personal interest involved
#ubuntu-women-project 2015-04-15
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: TBA
<svaksha> belkinsa: Wanted to inform you that I got an Ubuntu-Women unsubscribe notification from mailman for your email. Just confirming that it was you and not a bot/spammer or smtp spoofing
<belkinsa> svaksha, my Ubuntu e-mail is down that's why
<Mikaela> did anyone say anything on #launchpad ?
<belkinsa> I did.
<Mikaela> I mean did you get any answers?
<belkinsa> I did and i need to wait another two days to see if it worked
<Mikaela> I see
<svaksha> belkinsa: Then do sub with an alternate addy. You can always set it to `nomail` when the Ubuntu one is restored.
<belkinsa> I'm doing that now
<svaksha> If you have already subscribed ignore me
<belkinsa> DOne
<svaksha> fixing ALL bugs != fixing a bug
<svaksha> oops wrong window
<belkinsa> Well, the ubuntu address works again
#ubuntu-women-project 2020-04-14
<una> Hey :)
<una> I want to edit this page https://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home to translate into my language  , but i didnt find the edit button, where is it?
<bittin> Any Meeting today?
<luna-> Any Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Women Meetings tonight?
<luna-> o/
